

Self-hosted, OSS logfile analytics? - debacle

After looking at a few solutions for web log analytics, I&#x27;m not closer to choosing a solution than I was a few days ago. I&#x27;ve looked at Webalizer, OWA, and Piwik but none of them really offer a logfile integration the way I was anticipating.<p>Right now I&#x27;m looking at Logstash and Kibana but don&#x27;t really understand the use case for both solutions - Logstash gets my data <i>into</i> elastic search, and Kibana helps me analyze that data?<p>What&#x27;s the best tool for the job right now for web analytics (no eCommerce, no ad tracking)?
======
gesman
If your log files are generating <500MB of log files per day you may use
Splunk for free.

I wrote and published free splunk app - which i actually built specifically
for my dedicated hosting server analytics:

[https://splunkbase.splunk.com/app/2676/](https://splunkbase.splunk.com/app/2676/)

This way you're fully in control of your data

------
sjscott80
Hello! I didn't quite understand -- are looking for a log analysis tool that
also helps with related web analytics? Disclosure: I work for Logz.io
([http://logz.io](http://logz.io)) and our log analytics platform can do
exactly that.

To learn more about the intersection of log analytics and web analytics, you
might want to see this Moz post I wrote a few weeks ago on using log data to
analyze search engine crawl rates, crawl budgets, bad response codes, crawl
priorities, duplicate URL crawling, and more:

[https://moz.com/blog/technical-seo-log-
analysis](https://moz.com/blog/technical-seo-log-analysis)

I hope it might help! (Again, full disclosure repeated. :)

------
dozzie
Kibana, not Kobana. And no, it doesn't help you _analyze_ that data. It only
helps you browse/search that data, with a limited charting on top.

~~~
debacle
Thanks, fixed.

I'm really only looking for things like response times, server errors, etc.
Will Kibana be able to provide that?

For example, I'd want to run a query for "All requests that took longer than
1.5 seconds that did not return 500 status codes." Is there a way to do that?

~~~
packetbeats
You can see a live demo of Kibana here:
[http://demo.elastic.co/packetbeat/](http://demo.elastic.co/packetbeat/)

------
lennartkoopmann
Take a look at Graylog: www.graylog.org

